# I also goes too.



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Auf Wiedersehen!

I'm spending way too much time here! 

Tschüss!

I am leaving now! I am going! Good-bye!


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

For ever and ever? Would be a shame, we need more piano fans, pianists on TC.

& you're another guy who's got one of our feline friends as an avatar. I had one for about 2 years, before I changed to my much less cute one now. The cat in the hoodie is still on my profile picture...


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Ciao!

(He'll be back... If not, I'll see him in Rivendell.)


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I know how it is with spending too much time here... Good by sir!


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

Take care - I presume it's uni you're concentrating on.

Sid I loooove cats and your hoody one is lush. I might change my profile picture to one of mine


----------



## beethovenian (May 2, 2011)

@ Bix

Please do show your cat!


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I've got two cats to choose from! Maybe its about time...


----------



## beethovenian (May 2, 2011)

@ clavichorder
Are you kidding?! You don't have to choose! 

Just show them both cuddling each other


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

beethovenian said:


> @ Bix
> 
> Please do show your cat!


Tis now on my profile page


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Sid James said:


> For ever and ever? Would be a shame, we need more piano fans, pianists on TC.
> 
> & you're another guy who's got one of our feline friends as an avatar. I had one for about 2 years, before I changed to my much less cute one now. The cat in the hoodie is still on my profile picture...


OMFG! Are you Andre?! I only just realised!


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Polednice said:


> OMFG! Are you Andre?! I only just realised!


I'm not surprised at your confusion. Sid is nicer than Andre.


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

Polednice said:


> OMFG! Are you Andre?! I only just realised!


Yes he be Andre


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm back again, turns out my problems were not caused by TC but I was getting desperate.

No, I was not going to college (too young).

However, I shall be cutting down on my TC time from now on (hopefully).

There seems to have been an influx of felinity during my absence...


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Klavierspieler said:


> I'm back again, turns out my problems were not caused by TC but I was getting desperate.
> 
> No, I was not going to college (too young).
> 
> ...


That was quick! And after we all gave you so much love and attention. Well, I feel emotionally cheated quite frankly. It's disgusting.

[I hope it's obvious now that I'm being sarcastic in practically every post!  ]


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

[ it is, goofy! ]


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Klavierspieler said:


> I'm back again, turns out my problems were not caused by TC but I was getting desperate.
> 
> No, I was not going to college (too young).
> 
> ...


Suggestions for cutting back:

Split some firewood. Really good exercise, and there's gotta be someone around who will appreciate it.

Climb things. Could be some nice views, might meet someone interesting who also climbs - and good exercise.

Read a historical novel. I suggest *The Religion* by Tim Willocks, because it's interesting, very bloody, and I'm trying to sell it on amazon.

Just trying to help here, guy.


----------

